# Postpartum vaginal bleeding



## k_isabel04 (Dec 5, 2011)

Per operative report patient had C/S delivery then post partum vaginal bleeding & uterine atony. 
Procedure performed:
 * Uterine massage
 * uterus and vaginal clots removed. 
Help w/ CPT. 
Thank you


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 5, 2011)

I would use:

59515 (Cesarean delvery only; including postpartum care)


----------

